# Greetings from Jerusalem 31.



## masson (May 11, 2014)

Hello brothers, My name is James, I am 28 and joined my grandfathers lodge in Bowmanville in March. I am  going for my 2nd this month. Hopefully with a lot of practice and hard work I will be able to get my 3rd in October.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 17, 2014)

Welcome to our online community here, Bro. James!


----------



## masson (May 29, 2014)

Wooo just passed last night!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## stevenson8877 (May 30, 2014)

That's great my brother.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## masson (May 31, 2014)

Thank you very much, so much to learn. All very interesting 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 2, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## masson (Sep 27, 2014)

Well I was raised on Wednesday night sept 24 woooo


----------



## crono782 (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats brother!


----------



## masson (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you very much, what an awesome degree


----------

